# Xeuz's Buddy Club 2 Kit



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

Brought to you by StreetWise Imports! imp:


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

SWEET!!!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

wow car looks low, looks really good. Now he just needs an intercooler to fill up that bumper hole


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

its got grille mesh, but yeah, that would be really cool.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Damn, that is CLEAN! I like the wheels, and take a picture or two with the mesh grill. It just looks too...empty!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Nice car looks sweet keep it up.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

not a fan of buddy club, but that looks clean. nice!


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

it does have mesh in the front...but not the vents on the side skirts and rear. He will do those another time.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY nice....Ive never seen this kit for the 15


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

it just came out that is probably why. It is by far the best looking kit.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I must admit it looks better than the Stillen...


----------



## 88NissanB12 (Nov 5, 2002)

IMHO the Stillen kit doesn't match the body of the SpecV. On the other hand, this one really matches the curves and shape of the SpecV. AWESOME!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

nice


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nice. wish they had one for the b14.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

i'm sure there is some body that could get it to work


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I like it~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice Job


----------

